# Jen's Hen's!!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Trying to post a picture?? Bare with me friends...just wanted everone to see my girls...thanks! Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice setup. Is there a net over the top. Hard to see in the photo. I could do this in my yard. Great idea.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm new to this...just trying to get some pictures out there...everyone likes pictures... Been reading all that I can on here just trying to figure out how everything works. I love this!! Thanks for answering so quickly now I know its working! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, Energyvet! No there is no net...haven't had any problems with preditors. My husband and I have a project going to get it buttoned up for winter. We added a 10 by 20 addition that we will tarp to keep out the wind and snow. The coop is too small for 14 chicks to stay inside all winter...any suggestions would be great! This is all new to us. My girls are 5 months old and laying us the most beautiful brown eggs! Going to try and send more pics...Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Everyone's situation is different. I'm guessing you will solve your problems maybe with or without chicken forum help. There are a lot of very smart and experienced people here so you have a new tool, a new resource.


----------

